# wo, oder wie kaufe ich domains?



## d-beam (2. November 2001)

z.b. bei kontent.de kann man sie mieten, aber wo kann ich sie mir keufen dass ich nur einmal zahle?
ich will nur eine domain sichern, erstmal ohne webspace...
...thx!


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

Am besten nimmst du ein Mini-Paket von einem Provider.
z.B. die Webadresse 3.0 von Puretec. Da hast du mit Bannertausch für 60 Pf. im Monat eine auf dich registrierte Domain mit Weiterleitung und Emails. Das reicht dir um deine Domain zu sichern. Ein paar Programme kriegst du noch dazu.


----------



## d-beam (2. November 2001)

ICH WILL SIE KAUFEN, NICHT MIETEN! :[


----------



## lexi (3. November 2001)

Du kannst bei der Denic eG (http://www.denic.de) domains zum Einrichtungspreis von
Euro 116,00  (DM 226,88)  und jährlicher Pflegegebühr von Euro 58,00  (DM 113,44) kaufen.. DNS-Server kosten genausoviel.. (eine Domain!!!)


----------



## Moartel (3. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von d-beam _
> *ICH WILL SIE KAUFEN, NICHT MIETEN! :[ *


Du mietest nur die Umleitung und die Emails etc.
Da du als Admin-C eingetragen wirst gehört dir die Domain. Das Angebot der Denic würde ich sein lassen da es zu teuer ist.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (3. November 2001)

Du kannst keine Domain kaufen, sondern immer nur für einen festgelegten Zeitraum "mieten". Solange Du schön deine "Miete" zahlst, bleibt die Domain dir auch erhalten. Ausnahme: Domains, wo eine andere Partei einen grösseren Anspruch drauf geltend machen kann, als Du selbst. Bei generischen Namen (Beispiel: tutorials.de) ist dies natürlich nicht möglich - gottseidank


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. November 2001)

*Generisch ?*

Das musst du mir jetzt erklären Ibi.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Husky (4. November 2001)

Ganz einfach. alle .de domaisn gehoeren der denic. sie kann damit machen was sie will. du kannst nur eine umleitung kaufen. diese umleitung is nur ne bestimmte zeit gültig. dann musst du wieder zahlen. ausserdem kann man nur bei der denic kaufen wenn man nen eigenen webserver hat. wobei man sich dann domains trotzdem noch biliger sichern kann über seinen standleitungs ISP(meistens zumindest).

also das mit der denic is nur was für firmen. eigentlich nur was für ISPs die dann super sonder konditionen haben weil sie sowieso so viele kaufen.


----------

